# Argentina duck hunting



## guido5221 (May 4, 2017)

Duck season started may 1, limits in the area we are hunting is 30 ducks in the morning and 30 ducks in the afternoon per person. Shot 10 diff species so far this week. Today myself and 1 other hunter shot 67 ducks, 6 pigeons, 4 doves and 2 parquets, 9 diff ducks just in the morning. In 7 hunts our group of 4 hunters shot 790 ducks


----------



## rnelson5 (May 4, 2017)

It just sucks you can't bring anything back! Looks like a blast though.


----------



## au7126 (May 4, 2017)

Leaving May 11 for the dove hunt and hear it is non stop.


----------



## guido5221 (May 4, 2017)

We dove hunted in Córdoba the last week of April before switching lodges to duck hunt. The birds were great, I shot 15 cases in 3 days. The only bad part was the mosquitos. When the temps warmed up in the afternoon they were really bad


----------



## rnelson5 (May 4, 2017)

What outfit are you using for the ducks?


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2017)

Looks like ya'll knocked them down pretty good.

The Dove shoot's are the bomb.!

Glad you had a good and successful trip!


----------



## Barebowyer (May 5, 2017)

Nice deal!!!! Looks like a big time!


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2017)

Suweet!  I was disappointed to learn when I went down there in November a year ago on a dove trip that duck season was not open.


----------



## guido5221 (May 5, 2017)

LA MARIANA DUCK HUNTING LODGE booked through southernoutfitting.com

The owner of the lodge is Emilio Paris. He has the only duck lodge in the area


----------

